# Fasting for Recovery: Final Day



## seafoamwinter (Oct 12, 2012)

After three days of no food, my will power gave in and I just had to eat







BUT water fasting is the SMARTEST thing Ive ever done in these 8 years of dpdr. My vision got so much clearer, Im thinking that if I went a little longer I would've been cured.

I feel like I got a weight off my chest, that no form of exercise has given me. I feel almost normal again. I cried for the first time in months (heard sad song), although I would still consider myself as 'emotionally numb', my only disappointment so far. I am very relaxed at the moment. Im more realistic in my thinking, I feel like nothing stressful in these last three days has made me 'overreact' like I normally would.

Final thoughts: I believe fasting has the potential to cure dpdr. It extremely helps and I think the people who say otherwise just are too worried about dying of starvation.... Im pretty sure my organs wont give in after 3 days of no food. Water fasting only gave me stomach growlies- thats it. Maybe one headache. Im not talking 40 days, but maybe even a week of water fasting'll cure it. I know three days lifts symptoms like a miracle. You just gotta be motivated to do it. I hope I am the next time I fast. God bless!


----------



## rob35235 (Feb 21, 2009)

I'm thinking a similar result can be achieved from eating, but with a very, very low carb diet. I think anyone should try that first.


----------



## seafoamwinter (Oct 12, 2012)

Honestly, I feel very good today. The best Ive a while. I plan to fast again this week.​


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2012)

Please explain to me what your system is


----------



## Abraxas (Apr 23, 2011)

congratulations!! =)


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2012)

whats the system


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2012)

As noted, whatever works for someone, more power to them, but I hope all are keeping in mind that a fasting diet is impossible for someone with diabetes and a whole host of other physical disorders. Fasting could kill you. And yes, I mean short term, but for a diabetic, one day could cause a coma.

I again say if fasting is associated with some sort of spiritual ritual, I'd gather the spiritual part of it is what is helping. Just my two cents.

There are so many religions worldwide, I have great difficulty believing any ONE is the answer. Then we're ALL wrong. I simply try to be a decent person and I acknowledge I have no clue what this crazy life is all about, but I go on one day at a time. And I'd say the 10 Commandments make sense, and "do unto others as you would have them do unto you."

Some people should speak to a doctor before fasting, that's the bottom line.

I believe you can live some time without food (2 weeks?), but I don't think you can last more than 3 days without water.


----------



## Skynet (Jan 21, 2005)

I came to this forum a few weeks ago and saw someone who cured themselves of DP by fasting for a week. So having never done anything like this before I jumped in feet first and immediately tried it. I went 7 days without a bite to eat. I just did a pure water fast. I've got to tell you that it was the most grueling 7 days I've ever had. I amount it to self torture. I was still willing to do it though with the hope that it would make me feel better. Unfortunately it didn't do a damn thing to help me.

As a matter of fact, the days following the fast were even worse. I ended up with insomnia. I could not sleep no matter how tired I got. It was such a strange sensation to be extremely fatigued, but my brain just would not go to sleep. This lasted for several days until I bought some melatonin which finally helped to knock me out.

I'm very happy for the people this works for. But for me, it simply did not help at all. Meditation helped me once though. Snapped me right out of DP for 2 straight years. So it would seem that relaxation techniques are what is going to help me the most. Not eating didn't relax me. I couldn't even get to sleep!


----------



## Justinian585 (Dec 4, 2012)

I've heard just the opposite. People have told me (although I do not know how knowledgeable they are) that B vitamins, magnesium, zinc and other deficiencies of these types are a major reason for DP/DR.


----------



## alicekinnian5 (3 mo ago)

I don't want to demotivate anyone. I read the Russian studies on fasting as a schizophrenia treatment, and thought it could help with the Salvia vision I wound up having after doing that hallucinogen. I first did a 15 day fast and that helped with my psychosis at the time. Finally, I did a 23 day fast, which was originally intended to be a 30 day fast. Symptoms were supposed to start improving at around that time, but sadly, though I am sure there were other health benefits, aside from an alleviation of my depression, my vision was not fixed. I do believe fasting improves health, and that we should fast and pray like Jesus said, but sadly, at least in my experience, my vision was still broken at the end of it. I do believe my body may have flushed out toxins in the fat and all those great things, but, I am not really convinced that the visual distortion is being stored in my fat cells. This is because I did lose 27 lbs or something and though I probably could have lost more fat, I think the body probably did clean whatever was available. It is hard on my family I think my constantly trying to fast to regain my health. I am sorry if this is not what you guys were hoping to hear but, in case you do fast for an extended period and don't have fantastic results (the 20% of poor unfortunate souls), I want you to at least know you are not alone.


----------

